# South Bend 187-y  10l  Taper Attachment Gibs & Gib Screws Needed



## joebiplane (Jan 20, 2016)

Morning folks,
      Well I got the tapered pin out of the binding post on my   10L Taper attachment  but I need both gibs that are used on the bed of the attachment, itself.
I am looking for a source and wondering if the cross slide gibs are the same profile but just a different length ?
For this info I WILL NEED A "GIB WIZZARD"
if anyone has a drawing with dimensions for the gibs  I WOULD LOVE TO PURCHASE A COPY
If anyone has the gibs   I am a  BUYER !  if you know anyone who will machine them  Please let me know.
I am  very close to completing the  " CAST IRON MAIDEN"  just two Gibs away !
Any info would help.... 
Thanks
Joebiplane


----------



## joebiplane (Jan 20, 2016)

I have another question RE: Gibbs....
Is there a standard for the taper on a gib screw  as they are thicker at the entrance end and thinner at the rear end.   gibs seem to be different lengths   so it would seem that a regulated taper factor should be in order....   Taper per inch .....so to speak.  the height of the gib should be determined by the part it is being used on ( Height of the dovetail face the gib is fitting against)...
If I have to have new gibs made ....does anyone  Know where I would go or who I would contact ???
Thanks
Joebiplane


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a 10 L taper attachment setting here collection dust that I bought for one of my lathes.  It is in very good shape.  I'll be glad to pull the gibs and draw them up for you if you like.
As for what the taper is on the gib, there is no standard.  It can be anything.  I've seen the tapers vary from .180" per foot all the way up to 1" taper per foot.  I've also see it called out as an angle, too.  SBL used steel for their gibs as well as many other machine tool companies out there.


----------



## joebiplane (Jan 22, 2016)

4gsr said:


> I have a 10 L taper attachment setting here collection dust that I bought for one of my lathes.  It is in very good shape.  I'll be glad to pull the gibs and draw them up for you if you like.
> As for what the taper is on the gib, there is no standard.  It can be anything.  I've seen the tapers vary from .180" per foot all the way up to 1" taper per foot.  I've also see it called out as an angle, too.  SBL used steel for their gibs as well as many other machine tool companies out there.





Hi Ken,
I found reference to a_ " NORMAL Standard"  of 1/4" per ft   _after 40 years building houses I am reminded that 1/4" PF  is a standard sewer or septic line pitch.

I also determined that the gib in the compound slide of my Heavy 10  is identical , in profile,  to the slide gib I am missing....excepting the length ...the TA slide gib is not as long.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah, "normal standard" of 1/4" TPF.  I try to use that when I'm doing something new.  I have two different lathes in my shop that the gibs don't even come close to 1/4 TPF.  South Bend may be one of the few that follow the normal standard.


----------

